# Wie macht man sowas?



## Sniperkiller (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mich seit einiger Zeit in Photoshop ein und es klappt auch ganz gut. Hab bis jetzt einfache Sachen gemacht, z.B. Button für Homepage erstellt.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie man sowas hier zum Beispiel mit Photoshop machen kann:
http://www.desktoprating.com/wallpapers/3d-wallpapers-pictures/huge-3d-fire-wallpaper-1024x768.jpg

Halt allgemein so Grafiken für Wallpaper
Oder werden die mit einem anderen Programm gemacht?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, vielleicht mit einem Link zu einem Tutorial oder nur kurz den Ablauf erklären, wie das gemacht wird. Weiß nämlich net nach was ich suchen soll 

Danke schonma.

MfG


----------



## Matonor (10. September 2007)

das da bekommt man mit etwas Geschick wahrscheinlich mit den Render-FilternWolken und Differenzwolken hin, wenn man einige Ebenen übereinander legt, mit den Füllmodi experimientiert und über Ebenenmasken nachbearbeitet. Eventuell ist das aber auch mit einem anderen Programm gemacht. Auch wenn sich hier auf der Seite eher handfestere Tutorials befinden, solltest du auf anderen Tutorial-Seiten, die auf Effekte und Filter spezialisiert sind, Tutorials zu Effekten "für Wallpaper" finden. Google mal nach plasma, trendwhore shape, electric, wave in kombination mit photoshop tutorial. Du solltest einiges finden.


----------



## Luzie (10. September 2007)

Hi

hier ein kleines Tut, wie man Flammen erstellen kann. 
Einfach mal probieren, auch wenn es erstmal nicht so den komplexen Effekt hat, wie in Deinem Beispiel. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/123562-realistisches-feuer.html


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2007)

Was ich noch dazu gefunden hab ist das hier: http://photozauber.de/workshops/tutorials/photoshop/effekte/explosionen/


----------



## famuz (12. September 2007)

Ich würde schwer vermuten, das sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, das Feuer mit einem Partikel - Emitter
zu basteln.

Falls Du solche Effekte haben willst, kannst Du Dir einerseits das Wissen in Sachen Particles auf die Tasche schaffen, bzw. Du machst was naheliegendes und knipst einfach Feuer.

Siehe Anhang. (Keine Angst, das hab ich nich extra für diesen Reply geknipst.)


----------

